# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Removing a drawer from a Masters kitchen

## Tools

I am installing a Masters kitchen for a client and am having trouble working out how to remove the drawers so I can get to the back of the drawer to screw on the side rails. They are a hettich double walled metal side/runner with the adjustments on the top rather then the side. I have looked at the hettich site but couldn't find the same runner and google has not helped either. Does anyone know how to remove these drawers? 
Tools

----------


## arms

> I am installing a Masters kitchen for a client and am having trouble working out how to remove the drawers so I can get to the back of the drawer to screw on the side rails. They are a hettich double walled metal side/runner with the adjustments on the top rather then the side. I have looked at the hettich site but couldn't find the same runner and google has not helped either. Does anyone know how to remove these drawers? 
> Tools

  are you sure they are hettich ,masters have relationships with hafele

----------


## David.Elliott

> are you sure they are hettich ,masters have relationships with hafele

    There is a small metal tab on the bottom of the side steel, that is spring loaded. They're on each side, about 2cms from the front that unlock the drawers from the runners...

----------


## arms

> I am installing a Masters kitchen for a client and am having trouble working out how to remove the drawers so I can get to the back of the drawer to screw on the side rails. They are a hettich double walled metal side/runner with the adjustments on the top rather then the side. I have looked at the hettich site but couldn't find the same runner and google has not helped either. Does anyone know how to remove these drawers? 
> Tools

  adjustments on the top has me confused ,a photo will clear the vintage up

----------


## Tools

Arms, I think you are correct and they are actually hafele. 
David, thanks I will have a look for these in the morning. 
Tools

----------


## arms

> Arms, I think you are correct and they are actually hafele. 
> David, thanks I will have a look for these in the morning. 
> Tools

  bingo , the old fart scores again

----------


## Bedford

> bingo , the old fart scores again

   :Biggrin:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Tools

David,
I couldn't find the tab that you referred to. I even called Hafele and the two technical people that I spoke to there didn't know how to remove them either! I did manage to remove them but only after taking the drawer fronts off and was able to gentle pry the drawer from the slides. This can't be the correct way to do it but it worked for me in my time of need. 
Tools

----------


## arms

> David,
> I couldn't find the tab that you referred to. I even called Hafele and the two technical people that I spoke to there didn't know how to remove them either! I did manage to remove them but only after taking the drawer fronts off and was able to gentle pry the drawer from the slides. This can't be the correct way to do it but it worked for me in my time of need. 
> Tools

  if you would take a photo and paste it I could identify the drawer in question as to removal procedures , with some of the early grass drawers you had to open the draw 75 percent of the way and lift while opening the remaining distance to remove it from the runners ,this sounds like what you have

----------


## Tools

Thanks Arms, I shall try to get a couple of pics tomorrow. 
Tools

----------


## Tools

Hi Arms,
See if this works. Tools3121's Library | Photobucket 
I tried lifting the drawer from when it was only 3/4 open but that didn't work either.  
Tools

----------


## Uncle Bob

> See if this works.

  I'm not arms  :Wink:  but the site gives a Tools3121's Library is Private message

----------


## Tools

Try now Bob 
Tools

----------


## Eden

From memory it is the blue plastic sliding tab with the directional arrow moulded in  
could be wrong though   
good luck 
eden

----------


## Tools

Eden,
The blue tab removes the drawer face only. 
Tools

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Try now Bob 
> Tools

  Yep, all good now mate.

----------


## arms

> From memory it is the blue plastic sliding tab with the directional arrow moulded in  
> could be wrong though   
> good luck 
> eden

  that is a moovit drawer out of Germany  
you will have to open the drawer about 75percent + then hold the drawer underneath on both sides and give the drawer a bit of a jerk upwards ,it needs a bit of force to release, to assemble the drawer put onto the slides the reach underneath at the front and push the two plastic clips until you hear a click .

----------


## David.Elliott

If you're in WA and looking to get a M kitchen, it seems having them install may not be the best idea...PM me if you need more...

----------


## Tools

Arms,
I had worked out how to click it in when I assembled it and heard the click at the front of the drawer as it locked in. That's why it had me buggered why I couldn't find anything at the front of the drawer to release whatever it was that had clicked in. I tried opening the drawer 75% yesterday and it didn't lift out but I will try again tomorrow with a bit more force. I don't really need to get them out again now but it might be handy information for others. 
Tools

----------


## David.Elliott

You need to push in HARD on these two, one each side, towards each other, at the same time, whilst lifting the steel sides...

----------


## Tools

David, that's a different drawer to the ones on site, but I will look to see if it has the same tabs as yours. 
Tools

----------


## arms

> You need to push in HARD on these two, one each side, towards each other, at the same time, whilst lifting the steel sides...

  they are not the drawers ,look at the pictures .
the moovit drawers  apparently are a prick to remove ,give It a good old heave ho when you try to remove it from the runners

----------


## Eden

I thought I could be wrong on that one as I seem to remember a twisting rod joining the top of the drawer front to adjust the angle of the drawer front on the weird ones I did a few years back. 
I'm not keen on metal drawers but they are all the rage these days and I'm a minority now.

----------


## Tools

Arms,
I tried again today putting a bit of upward force on the drawer but it didn't come lose, just made me worried about bending the runners! I lay down and was playing with the runners and one side seemed to come loose but I have no idea how I did it,nor could I do it to the other side. 
Tools

----------


## arms

> Arms,
> I tried again today putting a bit of upward force on the drawer but it didn't come lose, just made me worried about bending the runners! I lay down and was playing with the runners and one side seemed to come loose but I have no idea how I did it,nor could I do it to the other side. 
> Tools

  like I said ,they are a prick to remove

----------

